# RE: Old issues of Coding Edge



## eleanora reeves (Jun 14, 2011)

*RE: Old issues of Coding Edge*

Afternoon everyone, 

I sat for and passed my CPC back in June of 09, and I keep every issue of Coding Edge, for reference material if needed but just found out that I do not have the Feb. 2010 issue and wanted to know if I can get this past issue? IF so how do I get the information to obtain this issue? 

TIA Eleanora Reeves CPC-A


----------



## losborn (Jun 14, 2011)

It is on line here:

http://djk9qtinkh46n.cloudfront.net...1d7f/72f38338-3ae1-4643-a96e-85c1df319fba.pdf

Lin


----------

